# Happy birthday paulo



## John Starkey (7 Jun 2009)

Good morning birthday boy,I hope you have lovely day Paulo,happy birthday,
I hope you had some glassware off the wife,
Regards john.


----------



## Superman (7 Jun 2009)

Happy birthday fella, have a good un


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Jun 2009)

All the best paulo - have a great day   

Tony


----------



## a1Matt (7 Jun 2009)

have a great day Paulo


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Jun 2009)

have a good un paulo


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Jun 2009)

Happy birthday mate!  Hope you have a great day   Any presents being delivered from a certain Portuguese company mate??


----------



## glenn (7 Jun 2009)

happy birthday paulo   have a good day!


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2009)

Happy birthday mate!  Two months older than me, you old git!


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jun 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## alip01 (7 Jun 2009)

Happy birthday Paulo, I'd forgotten that we share birthdays.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jun 2009)

Many thanks guys, much appreciated  no tank stuff yet but it should all arrive in the next couple of weeks, thinking it all through at the moment and just have to wait and see what I get hehe

Alistair Happy Birthday to you too


----------



## samc (7 Jun 2009)

happy birthday paulo have a good day


----------



## TDI-line (7 Jun 2009)

Happy brithday Paulo.


----------



## AdAndrews (7 Jun 2009)

Happy Birthday Mate!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jun 2009)

Thanks guys, just got back home from a meal with family and friends now going to crash in the sofa and watch a movie!! shame I have to go back to work tomorrow! Feeling too lazy at the moment lol


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Jun 2009)

A belated Happy Birthday Paulo!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jun 2009)

Cheers Dan


----------



## rawr (8 Jun 2009)

Sorry for the lateness, but happy birthday for yesterday!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jun 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> Sorry for the lateness, but happy birthday for yesterday!


Thanks mate


----------

